# I can't deny the kid in me.



## 1Alpha1 (Dec 20, 2016)

I've been around motorcycles all my life. I've raced them, sold them, and worked on them for a living. My first "motorcycle" was a mini-bike. I acquired it at age 8.

It was well used, just a rolling chassis (no motor). I bought it for $15.00. I spent a lot of my free time at a local lawn mower shop doing odd ball jobs. I was able to buy a used 3.5 hp B&S engine for $5.00.

When I got the engine and mounted it in the mini-bike, my whole world changed. All of a sudden my neighborhood grew 100X. I was able to go places that once were thought of as being too far away.

I made a cargo rack for the bike and took extra gas with me when I rode. That and a lunch my mother made for me. More times than not, I'd take off and be gone most of the day. I spent a lot of time around the Spokane river. There were hiking trails all over.

Anyways, my wife and I made a trip to our local Walmart today. Lo and behold, they had some more Coleman mini-bikes on hand. I'd looked at them in the past, but they were usually full price, and I always found a way of talking myself out of buying one.

Today, was different. They only had two left and they were on close-out. $399.00 + tax. I stood there staring at them. I knew that it was now or never. They had one still in the box and one on display. I decided on the one in the box. When I went to the check-out to pay for it, a cashier approached me and asked if I had a Walmart credit card? I said no. She then said that if I applied for one and was accepted, they would take an add'l. 15% off the sale price. It took about two minutes and I had my discount.

They even took it out to my truck and loaded it up for me. I have countless memories of motorcycles and experiences. The vast majority of them being positive. But......the best memory of all, was being 8 yrs. old and buying my own mini-bike and the years of true exhilaration that it provided me. I can't even begin to count the number of cycles I have owned. I've been very fortunate.

That's why when I saw this particular mini-bike, it brought back so many fond memories. I don't need it, I feel a little foolish for buying it, but I've always had a sweet spot in my heart of hearts for mini-bikes. My heart told me that I needed to buy it and go back in time, if only for a few days.

I have a grand-son that just got his driver's license today as a matter-of-fact. He doesn't know anything about it yet, and he's expressed interest in m/c's. I'm thinking he's going to be very happy knowing that I bought it.

This is what I bought:

https://www.walmart.com/ip/40486686?...i-bike&veh=sem


Also seriously thinking about buying one of these:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/GO-KART-TOR...520897?hash=item5af5b7d001:g:RbMAAMXQTT9Ru8dN


----------



## Big_Al (Dec 21, 2016)

The spokane river? Went tubing on it a couple times, nice parks & campgrounds along it. Mini bike sounds fun, grandkids aren't quite old enough tho.


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Dec 21, 2016)

Big_Al said:


> The spokane river? Went tubing on it a couple times, nice parks & campgrounds along it. Mini bike sounds fun, grandkids aren't quite old enough tho.




Yup.....the Spokane River. That was my playground for many years. My family used to go picnicking at the Bowl & Pitcher.

There were some summers the river was so low, we could cross it on foot. Some things thou, you just don't tell your parents.


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Dec 21, 2016)

I got the bike unboxed and began the process of putting it together. No big deal though. Attach the forks to the frame, attach front wheel to the forks, and bolt front cargo rack onto front fender / fork.

Looked it over well and it appears to be of decent quality. Front fender had a few small scratches and that was it. I don't think I'll be able to install a torque converter on it though. That sucks! Just not willing to buy one on E-Bay only to find out it won't fit. And I don't feel like modifying a lot of stuff to make it fit.

I'm gonna run full-synth. 10w/30 oil in it from the start. The oil filler spout on the engine sucks and is poorly designed. Gonna have to look for a specialty funnel to get oil in it. 

I'm hoping to see some snow before long. Maybe by the end of the month. If ya know what I mean..............


----------

